# Most Underrated MBTI Type



## Swordsman of Mana

pericles said:


> ESFPs. There is more than just a clown to them. The ones I know have some really valuable real-world skills and they make good negatiators. Somehow, It looks like many people are unable to appreciate that.


^this
I think ESFP is the most underrated type. their charisma, assertiveness and and implementation skills are extremely underrated (Se + Te is effective action, and lots of it)

other than that, xSTJs. they might bore you, you might not like them, but they are productive and *know how to get shit done*.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

In real life I think Is and and here S-types. ISFJs,ISFPs,ESFPs


----------



## ferroequinologist

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't take adjectives like loyal, dutiful or helpful as compliments.


Not even from your wife and children?

Edit: Also, think about their opposite traits: disloyal, unreliable and unhelpful... Yeah. I want to be those!


----------



## 0+n*1

ferroequinologist said:


> Not even from your wife and children?
> 
> Edit: Also, think about their opposite traits: disloyal, unreliable and unhelpful... Yeah. I want to be those!


Coming from people that I love or care about makes me feel great. I used the incorrect words. I wouldn't feel so complimented if a stranger told me I was that way like he/she/it were expecting me to be that way with everyone. I don't want to be taken for granted. It all depends on the intention. Maybe it's the same way for all adjectives. For example hardworking sounds great. You get things done. More importantly, you work hard for what you want or what you think it's right. That doesn't mean it's always a compliment. Not when the person telling it is a person that exploits you. That sounds more like an omen or warning of I should be away from this person. I think we can fall in this problem if we define ourselves too much in terms of our relationship with others. I guess I don't want to carry expectations.


----------



## ferroequinologist

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> Coming from people that I love or care about makes me feel great. I used the incorrect words. I wouldn't feel so complimented if a stranger told me I was that way like he/she/it were expecting me to be that way with everyone. I don't want to be taken for granted. It all depends on the intention. Maybe it's the same way for all adjectives. For example hardworking sounds great. You get things done. More importantly, you work hard for what you want or what you think it's right. That doesn't mean it's always a compliment. Not when the person telling it is a person that exploits you. That sounds more like an omen or warning of I should be away from this person. I think we can fall in this problem if we define ourselves too much in terms of our relationship with others. I guess I don't want to carry expectations.


Sorry. I kind of put you on the spot to make my point. That was a bit mean of me. 

But yeah, context is king. And everything out of context can sound or be bad. But some things only have negative content--like the negative words I gave. Nobody wants to be those, I don't think... or at least, not to be called those things in general terms. 

To bring this back to context, I worked in close partnership for about 15 years with an ISFJ fellow. Our comparable personality traits, from the opposite direction (I'm ISFP) really complemented each other, but I could so easily see him being exploited by others, and frequently they did it by "complimenting" him for these very traits--before going on to exploit him. I considered it my job to protect him from such people, and on a few occasions, interjected myself, and sent them packing. We learned from each other, though. I came to learn the value of putting my own "needs" (MBTI context) to help others, and he learned to stand up for his values. Overall, it was a great relationship, both working and friendship. 

So yeah, I understand what you are saying. 

Oh, and I agree with others, I think the ISFJ is probably the most underrated type, simply because they can be so invisible, and be so purposely.


----------



## XO Skeleton

INFPs. I don't think they get enough merit for their intelligence. They're like the care bears of mbti, but if u take the time to sleak and get to know them, they're pretty smart and clever.

Sent from my SCH-R720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls

I would have to say ESFPs, even though I voted ESFJs a while back I think. They can be seen as shallow and unintelligent a lot but I know a lot of ESFPs and they can be the kindest, most lovely people in the universe. And they're such storytellers, (in a good way) like how can someone not love an ESFP that gets so animated and dramatic and really into a story they're telling, it's just magnetizing and so fun. Generally they are actually really great and intelligent (maybe not in a 'traditional' sense, but definitely in many other ways that they may never even be aware of) and honestly can make the absolute best friends.


----------



## 0+n*1

ferroequinologist said:


> Sorry. I kind of put you on the spot to make my point. That was a bit mean of me.


Oh no sir. You were right. I talked too fast. I am not an ISFJ but I cannot deny I have a sensitive relationship with feeling used or taken advantage of. It's hard for me to say that I haven't experienced it in my life. I want to make sure I haven't felt that way because I want to feel proud of myself for being strong-willed, but I end up simply trying to protect a sore ego. I cannot help but be honest and I must admit that I feel that I have experienced that before, regardless of how exaggerated that impression could be. The uncertainty of not knowing if it really is or not causes me more distress, it worsens the frustration. It's one of my insecurities. So thinking that I am something for others makes me cringe a little, even if in a real case and when coming from someone I care deeply about I feel otherwise. I was just acting out of fear.


----------



## candiedViolet

Dang, it sounds like a lot of you have just had bad run-ins with ESFJs, but I'm glad to hear that there's a lot of people out there (including me) who think that the type deserves more love! Not every ESFJ you're going to meet is healthy, but there's a lot of them out there who genuinely care about people and are loyal to the end.


----------



## Richard Evers

tangosthenes said:


> So rich and so full! God, I've hated those words ever since I heard them used to describe cake. I mean, what does that even mean? No offense... just, I'm perplexed. Rich. That does not translate to me.
> 
> Is that an emotional thing or a sensation of sheer over-fulfillment? Like her inner world is so full, you're as scared to look in as you are scared to look away.


It's just an emotional thing. And yes.. I am too scared to look in as I am to scared to look away. The biggest problem is that my strong Introvert Intuition can't solve one bit of the puzzle.


----------



## Brianna1

I really dislike being around S's because we don't get each other. It's like we miss the mark on all of our common interests. We can arrive at the same conclusions but by such different ways that we cannot relate to each other. I always seem to be trying to tell them something and they so far miss my point that it feels like I'VE made a mistake, when really neither of us have.


----------



## Violator Rose

All the SJ's undoubtedly. Yeah, some of them are annoying and can't get along with N's to save their lives, but they're not all monsters.


----------



## Spades

Si users as a whole, and Fe doms.


----------



## athenian200

I'm guessing ISFJ and ESFP, and perhaps SFs in general.

I think STs get some respect for their pragmatism. But SFs... they're often just seen as superficial and unintelligent. I'm sure a few of them are, but it doesn't seem particularly fair.

I knew an ISFJ woman who spent 10 years in a bad marriage. She enjoyed putting together puzzles and playing Nancy Drew games on the computer. She had gotten to a point where she developed all these strange illnesses and had a lot of bad dreams. When she told me about the dreams, the meaning was pretty obvious... they were telling her to get a divorce. 

She did eventually get that divorce, realizing the kids would be better off with divorced parents than having to be treated like that every day by their father. It took her time, but she did manage to think for herself and change her life.


----------



## randomshoes

I love ESTJs. They're hilarious, and I really respect how brutally honest they can be. 

I think ESFJs are really hated on, although I don't personally like them quite as much as ESTJs or ENFJs.

In general, Fe doms are really unfairly stereotyped as shallow, when they're really the people who think consciously about social expectations, and therefore are most likely to analyze and change and mold them into something better. I think Fe doms change the world more often than most types.


----------



## coldyfreeze

I'd have to say I admire some SJ traits like reliability, practicality...being on time. *sigh* I am a huge procrastinator and I can get way too spacey sometimes >_<


----------



## mushr00m

That depends on what the forum trend is at the time.

These types get shat on the most here:

ESFJ, ESTJ, ISFJ, ISTJ, ESFP, INFP, ENFJ. Function wise: Fe and Fi(both dominant feelers) and Si users. 

The NT's and rarely INFJ's get degraded half as much and the most active type on the forums gets more influence and vocal noise on how those trends become set. 

:happy:


----------

